# Typhoon GONI



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Red Alert Country(s) or Province(s)
the Philippines
probability for CAT 1 or above is 45% in about 36 hours
probability for TS is 90% in about 24 hours

TROPICAL STORM RISK

Tropical Storm Risk (TSR) for long-range forecasts of hurricane, typhoon and cyclone worldwide


----------

